# Lignum Vitae Bowl



## bitshird (Aug 24, 2011)

I finally got a few hours to play with one of my Unitools, I couldn't believe it, This is a wonderful piece of wood that was sent to me by  Alexander Forum name "vallealbert"
I wish I had bee a skilled enough turner to have split the piece down the middle and made 2 long oval bowls. but I still get to make another just like this one. 
During drying it developed a slight crack so I opened it up a bit and filled it with crushed Turquoise, on the back side of the bowl were two small bug holes, I have no idea what the bug had for teeth, but I'll bet they were gone by the time he got far.
Please click on the thumbnail pics to see them better. the bowl is 5 inched diameter and 2-3/4 high.


----------



## animefan (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty bowl. How did the tool hold up against the tree of life?


----------



## vallealbert (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful bowl Ken... love it.  I have never turned a bowl and thanks to such works I'm getting motivated to make some.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2011)

animefan said:


> Pretty bowl. How did the tool hold up against the tree of life?



The tool was well behaved, but I did get a sore shoulder, There is no doubt that Lignum Vitae is the hardest wood in the world, I was a bit scared doing a finish cut on the insede, but the big round insert did it's job well, the wood is so hard, it had a nice polished sheen to it when I finished the inside.



vallealbert said:


> Beautiful bowl Ken... love it.  I have never turned a bowl and thanks to such works I'm getting motivated to make some.  Thanks for sharing.



Alexander, Thank you for sending me such a beautiful piece of wood, I was amazed at the hardness of it, in fact I was a bit intimidated at first, I have turned some hard woods before stuff like Osage Orange (bodark-Bois De Arch) and also Ipe which is also quite hard, but this wood made them feel like balsa wood, I love the wood, and again thank you so much!!!


----------

